# DAILY FUN TRIVIA



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I have set up a Fun Trivia Game, if you would like to join in. Just a thought as it's a little escapism for 2 minutes a day  
(Or however long it takes to answer the questions )

If you want access could you please PM me your email address and I will send the invitation.

Here is the link once you have access:

http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/IVF-Wales-Ladies-Daily-Fun-Trivia-91783.html

New questions will appear each day, and everyone can compare scores at the link above throughout the day. Try to answer questions quickly, because the quizzes are timed. The best cumulative scores at the end of the month go into the hall of fame.

Hope to see you playing soon.

Andrea x

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have my email hunni


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's general knowledge today girls!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

10 out of 10 woo hoo


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Kara, you need to mindful of time and stop answering the phone in working during the quiz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

work always gets in the way lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I had 10/10 today as well yippeee


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

cant believe i got 8 i guessed some!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oohh ebonie.. you swat !!! LOL !!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

im surprised that i got that popsi   i thought id be **** on that


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Me thinks the questions need to be made harder


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg no   i wouyld be lucky to get 1 right then   honest i reckon its just a fluke that i know the questions


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

A wolf in sheep's clothing Em!!  

Tomorrow we have celebrities, what are you like on them?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

crap honest celebrities bug me


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

noooo we dont want them harder !!! this is supposed to be fun lol xx ... hmmm celebrities not sure we will see, but allow me some slack as i will have a hangover lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well i did well 10 outta 10 lol good at guessing i am


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well 8 again today, how was everyone else?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

If you click on the link Jule you can see how everyone has scored, at any time.

I'll post up a leaderboard soon.

Well done Jule, celebrities aren't my bag obviously  ...  I must read more mags  

Science & Technology tomorrow


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh sh!t i have no hope tomorrow then lol x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks Andi, dont think ill do too well tom then!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leader Board

Average points / game only calculated for players playing at least 10 games.


Player	   Days Played	      Wins    Avg Pts/Game Total Points
1. ebonie	         3	              1	       --	                 19
2. popsi           3	              1	       --	                 19
3. kelly28	         3	              1	       --	                 17
4. ANDI	           3	               0	       --	                 16
5. kara76	         3	              0     	  --	                 15
6. miriam7          2	               0	       --	                 14
7. jule	            2	               0          --                    13
8. chally85         2	               0	       --	                 11
9. rach5	          2	              0	       --	                 10


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

not doing to well at this fun trivia, not much fun when I am last


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol rach you are funny


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Rach you have 'til the end of the month before there is a clear winner, plus you are a day behind most of us.

Do you have a specialist subject?  Maybe I could see if there's a topic you'd like


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol... done todays, had them all right but not as quick as Andi


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Speed plus accuracy is the name of the game


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Andi

No I haven't really got a specialist subject, but I'll keep on trying I'm not taking it seriously I'll just try and guess a bit better


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

ANDI68 said:


> Speed plus accuracy guessing is the name of the game


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not my subject at all today lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh dear not too great today im now 5th slowly slipping down that board lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

not a good subject.. but cant believe i am the cumulative leader LOL !!! WTF !!! oh well i guess i need cheering up   it wont last so enjoying the glory for the mins it does lol


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

...

Removed personal email off public boards, wouldn't reccomend it girls as you don't know who is reading them


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've sent you an email Leighsa


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lots of high scores today ladies ... put your fastest mouse finger first!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im enjoying this


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It is addictive and fun isn't it Kara.  Glad you're enjoying


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Where are you all today?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just been.. hard today


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Minmin didn't think so    She must be on a high  

I was awful today


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

FYI ladies, we all get slightly different questions .. it's their way of cheat prevention

I'm gonna be last today me thinks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that was hard today


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Was terrible today!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Andi does it matter that i didnt do yesterday's


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

No it doesn't matter Jule, only you will have less chance of being at the top of the table if you miss games because they all count towards your overall score


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Andi im glad u invited us to this, its fab!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Kelly.

Anyone else want to join in, let me know.  What about you shell?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leader Board as of yesterday:

Player	Days Played      Wins    Total Points
1. ANDI	        7	          2	        47
2. popsi	      7	          1        45
3. ebonie	    7	          1       41
4. kelly28	    6	          1       37
5. miriam7        6	          0        37
6. rach5	      6	          0       33
7. kara76	      6	          0       33
8. MinMin	      4	          2       28
9. jule	          4	          0        24
10. chally85    4	          0         23


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

They were hard today , how i had 8/10 i dunno i guessed most of them   Must be lucky


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

rubbish day again for me


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh dear im not too good at general knowledge!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im going down hil too  lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i failed so bad today

if was really hard and tbh i didn't know any of the answers!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

That was a difficult quiz this morning lol
I thought it was supposed to be easy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone else want to play?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

A new quiz for next month will start on Monday ...who will win in May?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn it ive missed a few days on this 

ive been mega busy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone have a fave topic?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the easy ones lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

There isn't any on cars Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a shame lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i must remember to play daily !!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

New quiz for June starts tomorrow girls.

Anyone else want to play?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me too will try do it more this month!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

May 09 

11 players played during the month.

1. ANDI (156 points, 6 wins)
2. MinMin (149 points, 14 wins)
3. kelly28 (141 points, 1 wins)
4. ebonie (122 points, 5 wins)
5. rach5 (107 points, 0 wins)
6. kara76 (103 points, 2 wins)
7. popsi (77 points, 1 wins)
8. miriam7 (67 points, 1 wins)
9. jule (55 points, 0 wins)
10. chally85 (23 points, 0 wins)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo 10 out of 10 today


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

tut i really thought i was gonna win lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol must have been easy for me today lol !!... only problem is i missed 1st half of the week lol do i get a reprieve due to illness


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

If you click on 'standings' you can see the leaderboard at any time.  You didn't put a sick note in popsi, sorry   Hope you're feeling a bit better today.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am still enjoying this


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me too but im quite cr#p


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone else want to participate? .. let me know and I'll send you the link


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i was well chuffed today i had 10/10  and that was after a night shift but i did guess a lot of them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not my thing today lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jun 09

9 players played during the month.

1. kelly28 (134 points, 7 wins)
2. kara76 (117 points, 5 wins)
3. ebonie (115 points, 4 wins)
4. rach5 (104 points, 2 wins)
5. ANDI (99 points, 5 wins)
6. miriam7 (74 points, 4 wins)
7. popsi (43 points, 3 wins)
8. chally85 (19 points, 0 wins)
9. Mandy (10 points, 0 wins)


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am trying to remember to play in July.. i think i only managed about 5 days in june


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I have joined in  
Marie
xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kelly's playing on her own


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive been without internet 

will start to play again


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i keep forgeting to play..ive added it to my tabs on laptop now to remember


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leaderboard Jul '09

9 players played during the month.

1. kelly28 (86 points, 11 wins)
2. miriam7 (69 points, 6 wins)
3. ebonie (62 points, 4 wins)
4. ANDI (60 points, 3 wins)
5. kara76 (54 points, 3 wins)
6. popsi (31 points, 3 wins)
7. marie (6 points, 0 wins)
8. Mandy (4 points, 0 wins)
9. MinMin (1 points, 1 wins)

Well done Kelly.

This month's trivia starts today girls.  If anyone else wants to join, pm me.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just bumping up to first page ...


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leaderboard - August '09

10 players played during the month.

1. ANDI (133 points, 6 wins)
2. pauline (129 points, 11 wins)
3. popsi (111 points, 5 wins)
4. miriam7 (87 points, 2 wins)
5. kara76 (83 points, 5 wins)
6. ebonie (57 points, 1 wins)
7. kelly28 (51 points, 1 wins)
8. Mandy (8 points, 0 wins)
9. cardifflaura (5 points, 0 wins)
10. mich40 (4 points, 0 wins)

A new tournament starts today girls ... if anyone wants access PM me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will realy try and do it every day this month


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done andi  

Im going to try and remember to play this as well i forgot a lot of the time


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You've got to be in it to win it   .... every day!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am failing at doing this everyday.......bad bad kara


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me to forgot to play yesterday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

New month starts today girls, if anyone else wants to join in PM me

LEADERBOARD SEPT '09

1. pauline (104 points, 10 wins)
2. popsi (99 points, 9 wins)
3. ANDI (89 points, 7 wins)
4. miriam7 (63 points, 4 wins)
5. ebonie (28 points, 0 wins)
6. kara76 (19 points, 0 wins)
7. kelly28 (16 points, 0 wins)
8. Mandy (4 points, 0 wins)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i should really try and keep up with this now, i missed tons last month cause ive been a busy bee


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks Andi ! x hope your ok hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Where's everyone gone ?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i'm here


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cheers And  

Anyone else want to join in?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry hun just not finding the time for the quiz


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oct 09 - Leaderboard

1. popsi (92 points, 16 wins)
2. pauline (86 points, 9 wins)
3. ANDI (71 points, 3 wins)
4. miriam7 (40 points, 3 wins)
5. ebonie (4 points, 0 wins)
6. Mandy (3 points, 0 wins)

A new quiz starts today for this month


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so rubbish sorry my plan was to do this everyday but ive failed


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I keep forgetting to do this too


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leaderboard - Nov 09

10 players played during the month

1. popsi (90 points, 13 wins)
2. ANDI (83 points, 5 wins)
3. pauline (81 points, 11 wins)
4. miriam7 (42 points, 0 wins)
5. ebonie (13 points, 0 wins)
6. jule (11 points, 0 wins)
7. dolfin1 (5 points, 1 wins)
8. rach5 (4 points, 0 wins)
9. kara76 (3 points, 0 wins)
10. sugar-fairy (2 points, 0 wins)

Good luck for December ladies


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leaderboard - Dec '09

4 players played during the month.

1. pauline (81 points, 15 wins)
2. popsi (76 points, 12 wins)
3. miriam7 (53 points, 1 wins)
4. ANDI (42 points, 3 wins)


I'm not doing well at playing this atm  

New Year/Month quiz starts today


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Andrea

I'd like to play but not sure how 
xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Sam,

I will PM you the link

Andrea x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks andrea
today's game done - looking forward to tomorrow!  
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've remembered to set new question topics for this week.  Enjoy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

January 2010 Leaderboard

7 players played during the month

1. pauline (119 points, 13 wins)
2. miriam7 (105 points, 2 wins)
3. SquirrelSam (91 points, 7 wins)
4. popsi (87 points, 5 wins)
5. ANDI (80 points, 4 wins)
6. ebonie (29 points, 0 wins)
7. jule (7 points, 0 wins)

Well done Pauline


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona try and remember to do this every day now


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't think Sport is our bag .. sorry!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did ****e lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i did good for me only because i remembered to play by bookmarking the quiz in tab


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leaderboard February '10

1. pauline (76 points, 13 wins)
2. ANDI (70 points, 6 wins)
3. SquirrelSam (54 points, 7 wins)
4. miriam7 (52 points, 1 wins)
5. ebonie (31 points, 1 wins)
6. kara76 (8 points, 0 wins)

Well done Pauline.

A new tournament starts today


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey,  I'm Billy no mates atm 

Leaderboard March '10

Mar 10

6 players played during the month.

1. ANDI (38 points, 16 wins)
2. pauline (20 points, 2 wins)
3. miriam7 (18 points, 4 wins)
4. ebonie (14 points, 1 wins)
5. kara76 (5 points, 0 wins)
6. julespenfold (4 points, 2 wins)

C'mon join in .........


----------



## Blobby (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Pauline here,i have limited internet access at the moment due to moving house.
But will be having broadband put in soon and will be back full force.
Look forward to returning.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It will  be good to have you back Pauline.

I forgot to play yesterday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im just really crap at remember to do it

sorry


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Apr 10

5 players played during the month.

1. miriam7 (11 points, 6 wins)
2. ANDI (11 points, 3 wins)
3. ebonie (3 points, 1 wins)
4. pauline (2 points, 2 wins)
5. julespenfold (1 points, 1 wins)


----------

